# Emergent soteriology



## SolaSaint (Feb 17, 2010)

I was reading a emergent blog tonight and ran across this statement from a Dr. Richard Beck:

"Son, sin isn't just about having a guilty conscience, feeling guilty for doing bad things. Sin is about how the whole world seems broken, shattered into a million tiny pieces. And all those pieces fight against each other. Us against Them when we fight or kill. Humanity against Creation when we litter, pollute or make animals go extinct. Creation against Men and Women like we saw in Haiti. Us against God and God against us. And, finally, a man against himself...that guilty conscience and feeling that you are a bad person or a failure.

And if that is what sin is, all these sharp broken pieces cutting each other, then salvation is trying to put those pieces back together again. When you pick up your litter. That is salvation. When you befriend a lonely kid at school. That is salvation. When you praise God rather than curse him. That is salvation. When you forgive people, yourself included. That is salvation.

Salvation isn't just about 'going to heaven.' It's about finding these two broken pieces in life, wherever you find them, and putting them back together again. That is salvation."

WOW! So this is what the emergent's are preaching. Is this just re-packaged old fashioned liberal theology, or is this new? I see a lot about Emergent Christianity, but is it growing in comparison to conservative or Reformed Christianity?


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 17, 2010)

By strictly sticking to what is written, and not knowing anything about the man who wrote them, I don't find much that's bad.



> "Son, sin isn't *just* about having a guilty conscience, feeling guilty for doing bad things. Sin is about how the whole world seems broken, shattered into a million tiny pieces. And all those pieces fight against each other. Us against Them when we fight or kill. Humanity against Creation when we litter, pollute or make animals go extinct. Creation against Men and Women like we saw in Haiti. Us against God and God against us. And, finally, a man against himself...that guilty conscience and feeling that you are a bad person or a failure.



I put the key word in bold, there. If we don't make too much of the litter, pollution, and extinction line, that's standard Reformed theology. Sin alienates us from God, and condemns us in every possible way. It _also_ pits man against man, and makes all earthly institutions subject to strife. Part of that sinfulness in us can manifest itself as disregard, or even contempt, for the world God created.

If you read between the lines, you definitely get the feel the guy might be off his rocker. But, strictly speaking, this paragraph is true.



> And if that is what sin is, all these sharp broken pieces cutting each other, then salvation is trying to put those pieces back together again. When you pick up your litter. That is salvation. When you befriend a lonely kid at school. That is salvation. When you praise God rather than curse him. That is salvation. When you forgive people, yourself included. That is salvation.
> 
> Salvation isn't *just* about 'going to heaven.' It's about finding these two broken pieces in life, wherever you find them, and putting them back together again. That is salvation."



I bolded a very relevant word again. He's right. Salvation _isn't_ just about going to heaven. Salvation brings very real consequences and shows itself in our lives. When you befriend a lonely kid at school, and such goes against your nature, then that action is a declaration of the work of God changing you. That is salvation, in a sense. Salvation is everything from conversion until glorification. There are many stages - we have been saved, we are being saved, and we will be saved! They are all true. 

Now that I've played as nice with the guy as I possibly can ....given our current climate, it is quite obvious this guy will have serious theological issues. I don't think he means the "just" that I bolded above. He said it, but I don't think he meant it. I doubt he would differentiate much between the good buddhist who befriends the lonely and the repentant Christian. The action itself is not saving, and the action itself is only good insofar as the person doing it is testifying to God's saving grace. Every time we turn from what is evil, and cling to what is good, that is salvation - for God is saving us and sparing us from that evil, as part of His larger context to save us totally.

In all likelihood, the guy's soteriology is twisted and wrong at every point. But, just from what is written, we don't have enough evidence of that. If a pastor or teacher I trusted said those very same words, he could have meant them in a way that was completely true. But I don't think this guy means it. A broken clock is right twice a day, and this is one of those times. The working clock and the broken one will say very similar things on the issue. 

The Fall has consequences for the individual, for all of humanity, and for our interaction with one another and God's creation. Salvation has consequences that are just as all-encompassing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 17, 2010)

SolaSaint said:


> I was reading a emergent blog tonight and ran across this statement from a Dr. Richard Beck:
> 
> "Son, sin isn't just about having a guilty conscience, feeling guilty for doing bad things. Sin is about how the whole world seems broken, shattered into a million tiny pieces. And all those pieces fight against each other. Us against Them when we fight or kill. Humanity against Creation when we litter, pollute or make animals go extinct. Creation against Men and Women like we saw in Haiti. Us against God and God against us. And, finally, a man against himself...that guilty conscience and feeling that you are a bad person or a failure.
> 
> ...


It helps it you provide a link to what you are referring too or a reference. Other than that it is just hearsay. Just my humble opinion I appreciate any references.


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 17, 2010)

After a short google search, it appears it originated on Richard Beck's blog:

Experimental Theology: "It's about finding these two broken pieces in life...and putting them back together again."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 17, 2010)

Is it too hard for you to give the references instead of someone else. Please, this is a tight nit family. I want you to identify the problem. I also want specific refernces to what is being quoted. Pages, references... are helpful. I can quote what someone else said out of context any day.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 17, 2010)

smhbbag said:


> After a short google search, it appears it originated on Richard Beck's blog:
> 
> Experimental Theology: "It's about finding these two broken pieces in life...and putting them back together again."



I see it now... Sorry.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, I suppose we might say that quote could be technically correct due to the use of "just." 

But the heart of that quote is all wrong because it bypasses the atonement made by Christ. None of the restoration and reconciliation Dr. Beck writes so glowingly about would be possible outside of the cross. Our primary, most fundamental alienation is with God himself. The core of sin is our rebellion against our Creator. Only when that is repaired, by Christ, does the rest of the restoration fall into place.

Yes, God's salvation is big. When I pick up a piece of litter as an act of worship to the God who redeemed me, that act does become part of big-picture salvation. But God forbid that I ever speak of it as such apart from what Christ first did for me.


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 17, 2010)

> Okay, I suppose we might say that quote could be technically correct due to the use of "just."
> 
> But the heart of that quote is all wrong because it bypasses the atonement made by Christ. None of the restoration and reconciliation Dr. Beck writes so glowingly about would be possible outside of the cross. Our primary, most fundamental alienation is with God himself. The core of sin is our rebellion against our Creator. Only when that is repaired, by Christ, does the rest of the restoration fall into place.
> 
> Yes, God's salvation is big. When I pick up a piece of litter as an act of worship to the God who redeemed me, that act does become part of big-picture salvation. But God forbid that I ever speak of it as such apart from what Christ first did for me.



Yep. Well said.


----------

